# Need Small Dust Collector



## Olympus (Jan 21, 2009)

I need some help from the experts here. You may or may not have seen, but I have a small business making pistol grips. I have been doing this for about 3 years now and it's really starting to take off. I make the grips freehand using a benchtop combo sander with a 5" disc and a 1"x30" vertical belt. Works great for what I need.

So now that I'm staying fairly busy, the wife says I need a dust collection system because I do this on a wall mounted workbench in our garage. The dust settles on the cars, motorcycle, and everything else. The key thing to remember here is SMALL AS POSSIBLE. I already wear a respirator, so the biggest use would be to keep the dust from getting all over everything in the garage. The system must be as small as possible because when we have both vehicles in the garage, there is very limited space. There is absolutely no room for one of the upright systems. And really, my little benchtop sander doesn't make _that_ much dust. But it starts to build up after I make set after set. 

So I looked at the 1HP Mini from Harbor Freight, but it got terrible reviews so I'm a little hesitatnt. Is there anything else that I should look into?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

You should probably consider a good shop vac with an upgraded filter and maybe even a buck separator... 

Doesn't sound like you really need a DC...

~tom


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

+1, since you do a lot of sanding, not all dust will get sucked up, you may look into a ceiling mounted filter system to clear the air. The Delta AP100 doubles as a work light. They don't make them anymore but you may find one barely used. Other options in the ambient air line are 

Amazon.com: DELTA 50-875 3-Speed Air Filtration System with Remote: Home Improvement

-or-

Amazon.com: JET 708620B AFS-1000B 550/702/1044 CFM 3-Speed Air Filtration System with Remote and Electrostatic Pre-Filter: Home Improvement


Good luck, and glad hearing work is picking up for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Olympus (Jan 21, 2009)

JimRich said:


> +1, since you do a lot of sanding, not all dust will get sucked up, you may look into a ceiling mounted filter system to clear the air. The Delta AP100 doubles as a work light. They don't make them anymore but you may find one barely used. Other options in the ambient air line are
> 
> Amazon.com: DELTA 50-875 3-Speed Air Filtration System with Remote: Home Improvement
> 
> ...


Wow, those a pretty high. I don't know that I have $400 to put into a system. I have tried the Shop Vac system before and it just clogs the filters up. I have to change them about once a day. Not very efficient and gets costly as well.


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

Olympus said:


> Wow, those a pretty high. I don't know that I have $400 to put into a system. I have tried the Shop Vac system before and it just clogs the filters up. I have to change them about once a day. Not very efficient and gets costly as well.


Used is your friend! Check your local craigslist. I have made some recent scores on a couple of big ticket items, saved hundreds. Again, just passing the info on, you may find some other ambient air cleaners cheaper, the AP100 I knew of, the others I found with a quick Google search.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A good shop vac and ...*

I like the Rigid brand for their power and because they are reasonably quite...in reviews they do real well. Then use the Kenbo
bucket separator like this; http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/forget-dust-deputy-27235/ You can stack them if you are clever to save space. 
A shop made air filter can be as simple as a box fan...$20.00 and a furnace filter ...$2.00 in front of the intake side.
A slightly more complicated but still inexpensive unit would use a metal or plywood box hanging from the ceiling with a furnace blower and furnace filters on both sides.
In your hobby it is vitally important to wear a respirator and collect the dust, since you are using exotic woods and the dust may contain irritants or be toxic.  bill

BTW You do excellent work on those grips!!!


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

I found a craftsman for $269.99

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00981312000P?mv=rr&i_cntr=1308438757920

Looks like MikesTools.com has the delta AP100 for $199 (may want to call to make sure they have one in stock)

http://www.mikestools.com/AP100-Delta-Ambient-Air-Cleaner-w-Work-Light.aspx

Also I like woodnthings ideas, you can build something, fan/filter in a box. Something like this:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There are smaller squirrel cage blowers*

I dismantled a humidifier,(puts moisture in the air), and found a great little squirrel cage blower for a table top sanding operation.
Gotta get around to making a stand and filter for it.......zzzzz :yes: bill


----------



## Olympus (Jan 21, 2009)

JimRich said:


> I found a craftsman for $269.99
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00981312000P?mv=rr&i_cntr=1308438757920
> 
> ...


Now the squirrel cage w/ a furnace filter is something I could easily do. And being able to hang it from the ceiling will be even better on space saving. 

The big question is how effective is it?


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

I was soo interested in this being that I do a lot of sanding in my shop, even with dust collection on my sander I still get bunch of dust. Here is what I worked out.


*$88.88* - EcoPlus Blower 465 CFM
*$22.76*- 12x4 Alum. Door Return 
*$14.55* - MERV 13 Rated 
*$36.00* - 3/4 plywood 
*$15.00* - Switch, box, wiring	
*$7.00* - Mounting chains/hooks	
*$184.19* - Total	

As far as effectiveness 465 cfm above/near your work area should turn the air over several times a minute. Filter changes may be a pain, I looked into electrostatic, washable filters, but they are expensive.

I may just build this...


----------



## Olympus (Jan 21, 2009)

How long will a filter last before you need to change it?


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

No telling, it would be something you would have to eye ball. I guess we need to build one to test it out!

I thought of a dual filter system use a cheap standard $1 filter the outside, then a more expensive $14 filter on the inside, that would have the larger particles stuck in something easy to vacuum out, extending the life of the more expensive filter.

I guess total usage time would depend on how long it is on, and how much dust it collects. It would vary.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I had and sold an Delta AP 300. A search indicates it may not be made any longer. But, if you can find one, it is probably just what you need. Small, portable (on casters) light weight and good suction. In combo with the air filters posted above, your dust problems would be eliminated....well, significantly reduced, anyway.


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

Olympus, you make any decisions on this? Just interested.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a few things I would like to add to this.

If you have yet to come up with a solution, I highly recommend using both a dust collector and an air filter unit, as well as a box fan or two with furnace filters attached.

You are breathing the dust even when you are not working and just go in the garage, and it's likely settling in the air circulation system of your vehicles as well, causing it to be circulated in your vehicle and likely clogging your cabin air filters as well.

I had a respiratory infection last year and could only contribute it to the dust in my shop. I have since learned the importance of very effective dust control and collection.

One thing you should always remember, "If you don't have room for dust collection and air filtration when sanding, you don't have room to work".

If you need to, find a more suitable space to work in. Even a shed would be sufficient from the sounds. Just be sure you do all you can to eliminate as much dust as possible. You'll be glad you did.

Wayne


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Olympus,check your PM's.....sent you some reading material.

In general...uuhhh,clean air is good.Theres been some changes in regulations concerning both homeboy shop DC and interestingly,downdraft tables have come under the regulatory gun.

I'd use a shop-vac only until you could find a decent 1-2 hp unit,used...if need be.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-HP-Dust-Collector-with-2-5-Micron-Bag-and-New-Impeller/G1029Z2

"Fines" produced in sanding have some different characteristics from chips produced by other WW equip.There's a fairly large "camp" that advocates not runnin fines through main DC....instead,using above style(Grizz,or whomever)near sander.The more imortant the workpce is(like your '11 grips)....the better you want the DC.

A well thought out DC system on sanders makes a huge difference on how dust/grit.....oh,how you say?...Hangs around.Its hard to describe but,you really don't want abrasive grit dancin around on the table or your work......somewhat irrespective of grit size.A properly designed pickup really clears the air right at the point of contact,which is where the highest temps are WRT friction.BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This place has all things dust related*

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/specialty-machine-dust-hoods.html

The dust hoods will work on a bench top and connected to a decent shop vac. Build the dust separator from a 5 gal bucket here:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/forget-dust-deputy-27235/

Another thought is a down draft table...an enclosed box with a top that has 1" or so holes in a grid, upon which you sand your parts and the shop vac or dust collecter hose is attached off the side. Easily shop built. Collect the dust at the source...always! It's too late if it gets in the air in the room, well not too late but more of a problem then as you need a room air filter as well.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the information everyone. I am going to give the squirrel cage filter system a shot with one modification. I'm going to make a 2-3' duct coming out out of the box to get the "filtered" air away from the induction area. I don't want to create a loop where I'm just sucking in the air that just got filtered. 

No room in the garage workshop for much more than that. It fits the bill because I can hang it from the ceiling and save space. My HOA won't allow outbuildings, so sheds and shops, no matter how small, are not allowed.


----------

